# Assign #33: Time



## Corry (Dec 12, 2005)

This weeks assignment is "Time".  This one can be interpereted a broad range of ways, so it should be interesting.  It can be something showing the passing of time, displaying time, or whatever else you can think of! You have until next monday, when another assignment will be posted.  

Remember, this is an assignment for *NEW PHOTOS ONLY* that are taken for the assignment!
If you are not familiar with the Assignment of the Week, please take a moment to read our  Rules and FAQ's. 


Have fun!

If you have a photo that would fit this theme, but you took it before the assignment was given, you can post them in our Exposing Time theme thread, or our Time theme thread. THANK YOU!


----------



## bethany138 (Dec 13, 2005)

Does this count?  Figured it represented the feeling of time when you are stuck in a car for hours.


----------



## Corry (Dec 13, 2005)

As long as it was taken last night, for this assignment, it certainly does count! I'd like to see lots of different representations of 'time'!


----------



## Pax (Dec 13, 2005)

I racked my mind on the time theme and here is what I came up with. 

#1 "Time gone by" 
This is me holding a picture of myself from 20something years ago.





#2 "One second in time"
An ornament spinning while the star in the background stands still.





#3 "Time eating candle" 
A candle next to an angel (- unfortunately the light dominates the picture too much)





#4 "How long does it take to light a candle" 
My wife lighting a candle, taken with multipicture mode (thus the lack of sharpness). It's the 3rd, 6th and 9th picture of the series. 





All of those were taken either yesterday or today, and I hope I met all the other requirements as well.


----------



## Corry (Dec 13, 2005)

They most surely do!!!! I like the wide array of interperatations!!! You have exposure TIME with the ornament one...you are showing time with the young you and the present you...and the last two series are time progression...nice job!


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Dec 13, 2005)

I love how #1 shows the present you in B&W and the past you in colour!

Kind of like you moving forward and the photograph moving backward in time!:thumbup:


----------



## thebeginning (Dec 15, 2005)

here's my go:

'can we unlock time?'


----------



## Riano (Dec 15, 2005)

here we go  i call it - Distorted Time, because of the numbers.. they are weird..


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Dec 15, 2005)

The "magic" I see in the darkroom!


----------



## Peanuts (Dec 15, 2005)

Awww.. 2 days too late!  Already posted mine on another thread. 

Great photos everyone


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Dec 16, 2005)

I've got to try a candle one! 

Can anyone give me some pointers & tips where to start, lighting and exposure please? :thumbup:


----------



## Pax (Dec 20, 2005)

PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> I've got to try a candle one!
> 
> Can anyone give me some pointers & tips where to start, lighting and exposure please? :thumbup:


 
I wish the candle hadn't been my only source of light. A tiny little other lightsource would have made that angel stand out more. That's what I have learned. Sorry that this is the only advice I can offer.


----------



## mcoppadge (Dec 20, 2005)

Hope it's not too late...(photo edit from first post).


----------



## Jeff Canes (Sep 19, 2007)

bump


----------

